# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ابي ترحيب ولا احلى

## غرام العاشقين

مرررررررررررررررررررررررحبا...

مدري وش اكتب بس اللي اتمناه..
انكم تحبوني وترحبون فيني و..و..بس


اختكم
غرام العاشقين :cool:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اخجلت تواضعي اخي العزيز بهذا الترحيب والكلمات المنمقه والاسلوب الساحر 
فشكراً لك 

(وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ضنك)

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

** 

*حينما تدق الأجراس .. تنشد الأطيار لحن الخلود ..*  

*فتعانق نسمات الصباح .. غروب الشمس ..*  

*يتوهج البدر حاملاً معه باقات من الزهر ..*  

*لينثرها بين الأيادي .. معلنة موعد فجر جديد* 

*يصاحبه نور قلم فريد .. نستقبلكم والبشر مبسمناً ..*  

*نمزجه بشذا عطرنا ..*  

*نصافحكم والحب اكفنا .. لنهديكم أجمل معانينا ..*  

*ونغرف من همس الكلام أعذبه .. ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله ..*  

*ومن جميل النثر .. أروعه .. بين مد وجزر .. وفي امواج البحر ..*  

*نخوض غمار الكلمة .. فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة .. تجدفها اقلامنا ..*  

*لتحل قواربكم في مراسينا .. فنصل معاً نحو شواطىء الليل ..*  

*اهلابكـ عدد ماهلت الامطار* 

*هلابكـ عدد مااطارت الاطيار* 

*هلابكـ كل مــاامر تذكــــــــار* 

*هلابكـ كثر ماافي الارض اشجار* 

*هلا بكــ كثر مافي الدنيـــــا اســرار*
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..* 

**

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## سيناريو



----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك اختي الفاضلة:-



..*.. غرام العاشقين..*..



بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...



:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:





بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...







أختكم


»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## فرح

[IMG]http://zhoor71.***********/جديد3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سمراء



----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ياهلا وسهلا فيك اختي
غـرامـ الـعـاشـقـيـنـ
نورتي المنتدى يشرفنا ويسعدنا أنضمامك لأسرتنا المتواضعه
حياك ربي بين اخوانك وخواتك 
بأنتظار أبداعك بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد
تقبلي خالص تحياتي...
*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

"الضحكة البريئه"

اجارف بقاربي الصغير للوصول الى اسرتكم...

والدخول الى اعمااااق قلوبكم...

ولك الشكر الجزيل غاليتي




(الفرشه الحائره)

شكراً لك اختي على الترحيب




...شوق الربيع...

بل يسعدني ويشرفني انا ان اكون بينكم

لك شكري عزيزتي




{سيناريو}

سعادتي تكمل بتواجدي معكم

شكراً لك




.:.سحر القوافي.:.

اطربتني قطرات الندى

وراقصتني آمواج البحر

لتهنئني بترحيبكم لي

شكراً لك عزيزتي




<فرح> <سمراء> <حسرة الروح>

نور المنتدى نوركم حبايبي

شكراً






تحياتي لكم

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ساريه

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اهلااااااااااااااا وسهلااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## غرام العاشقين

<كبرياء>

تسلمي اختي على الترحيب والاطلاله الجميله





"."القلب المرح"."

أعجز أمام كلماتك الراقيه عن الرد

فالأنور نور وجودك اخي العزيز

تسلم





{ساريه}

وصلني رمز باقتك الجميله

فشكراً لك

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يسلمووووووووووو اختي رافضيه وللأبد على الترحيب

فأهلاً وسهلاُ بك عزيزتي







دمتم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

غــرام العاشقين




حللتِ أهلاً .. ووطئتِ سهلاً .. 
أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن
تستمتعي وتستفيدي وننتظر مشاركاتك
وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز .
تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير 

أشرقة الشمس بقدومك إلى شبكة الناصرة

و زغردة العصافير بألحان ترحب بقدومك

[IMG]http://alghazy.***********/طيور%20تحمل%20ورد.gif[/IMG]

و ننتظر بصمات خط القلم الجوهري 

و شكراً مع

تحيات عاشق الحرية*

----------


## ام الحلوين

[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]

----------


## غرام العاشقين

$$أميرة باحساسي$$

يسلوووو غناتي




*.*.*عاشق الحريه*.*.*

وعليكم السلام ورحة الله وبركاته

مساء الخيرات

الشمس مشرقة بنوركم

تسلم




"ام الحلوين"

الله يسلمك اختي ومشكره





تحياتي للجميع

----------


## عاشق الافراح

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

مرحبا بك اختي بيننا
ونتمنى لك طيب الاقامة
والافادة والاستفادة
موفقه ان شاء الله*

*
تحياتي*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

؛,؛عاشق الأفراح؛,؛

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم اخوي وما قصرت


تحياتي

----------


## غرام العاشقين

؛,؛عاشق الأفراح؛,؛

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم اخوي وما قصرت


تحياتي
اختكم

*.*.*غرام العاشقين*.*.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## علوش911

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت 
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمين 
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلةً 
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم 

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا

*

----------


## صدى كربلاء



----------


## غرام العاشقين

عفاف الهدى-علوش911-صدى كربلاء

يسلمووووووووو


تحياتي

*.*.*غرام العاشقين*.*.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## Love Rafael



----------


## غرام العاشقين

شدى الزهراء-love Rafael

يسلمووووووو




تحياتي

*.*.*غرام العاشقين*.*.*

----------

